# Introducing Lightwater Skin



## Dawn (Jul 26, 2022)

LightWater is a *smart, efficient answer *to the stale skincare and preservative-overload world that we’re all living in today. Conceived *by multiple beauty industry powerhouses*with massive track records – CEO & Founder Soo-Young Kang, PhD bioscientist and skin care product expert; Dr. Rox Anderson, the father of laser-based dermatology and inventor of aesthetic procedures including CoolSculpting®; and Dr. Fernanda Sakamoto, renowned dermatologist and clinical researcher – LightWater Skin Nutrition up-levels the idea of fresh and up-ends standard industry practices.

The brand takes a *different approach from industry norms*to create truly fresh products, ensuring that their formulas feature ingredients that are not only *sourced fresh*, but are also formulated, small-batched, sent, and applied fresh as well. Think single-dose, zero-preservative skincare made from scientifically proven ingredients, crafted into the purest formulations possible.

They launched with *two products*(information outlined below) of a simple day/night regimen that easily *accommodates busy, modern lifestyles*, each packaged in *28 single daily doses*.


*Good Morning Multivitamin Moisturizer: *Nourishes and metabolizes throughout the day with a formula that features vitamins, antioxidants and probiotic to help improve hydration and radiance. 
*Good Night Replenishing Cream: *A product featuring ingredients like ceramides and goji berry extract, to help firm, rejuvenate and reduce the appearance of wrinkles, all while supporting skin health.
*PRICE:*$45.50 / one-time purchase, or $41 / auto-ship subscription;

both products together $82 / one-time purchase, or $69.70 / auto-ship subscription

www.lightwaterskin.com





Lightwaterskin.com​


----------

